# Ricoh gx7000 Sublimation - Mug Printing - light Colours & bad transfer



## sika (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi guys i've just purchased a Ricoh GX7000 with SubliJet R inks and i've been having a problem producing a sellable product,

I purchased the packaged from Xpres in the UK, included were there mug templates for coreldraw, thats what i've been using, as far as i can see i've followed all the instructions to setup the icc profile but when i've been printing, the print on paper is really light and pastel like, even when pressed the colours do improve but not by much and dont match my image colours.

I design in photoshop and changed all the profiles to Ricoh 7000 v1.15 (even the proof) but i'm not getting very god results, also the mugs are pressing great but at the bottom it doesnt seem to be taking all the ink and has faint white marks, any ideas? i'm pressing on light pressure, 204'c for 4 1/2 min, i wait till the press is hot then i place the mug in, is this correct? or do i start it from cold wit the mug in?

also tried the sawgrass powerdriver today but ist still printing very light, it might be a pressing issue thats not bringing out the colours, any ideas what i should try?....already wasted quite a few mugs haha


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

How about posting a pic or two.

One thing I picked up on is that you are attempting to press full top to bottom. Few of the mugs I've found are straight enough to do this. You have to have a completely straight mug side. If you don't, you will not get enough pressure where the surface curves away from the transfer paper.

Also, you need consistent medium to heavy pressure. What brand heat press will determine the procedure as to when to put the mug in. Also, you should have a temp gun to verify that your press is accurate...few are.

Be sure that you are designing in RGB, not CMYK.

Doug


----------



## sika (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, i've adjusted the pressure and i'm getting an even print now and its not messing up at the bottom anymore but i still seem to be having trouble with the colours, 
this is the press i have
Xpres 2010 - HEAT PRESSES : MUG PRESS2

Rec9ommended setting is light pressure on 200c,

I just want a more simular colour on the mugs as i'm seeing on screen, i've setup corel to use the correct icc and convert all pictures to this colour profile but it still isnt as clear vibrant or sharp as on screen 

I design in photoshop under RGB, when i import my artwork to corel its setup to convert to the correct Ricoh gx7000 v1.15 profile


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Have you printed your image on a regular, non sublimation printer in the same size that you are going to press it. Sometimes what shows up clear on the screen does not print clear...could be a resolution thing.

Not directly familiar with that heat press but I will again suggest that you increase the pressure. Time and temp will vary depending on whose mugs your are using. Different coatings react differently, some are softer than others.


----------



## sika (Jul 6, 2007)

Just printed with my regular printer (with the same ICC Profile) and the colours are simular pressed the mug, very light and not as good as on screen (if i select best quality then i get better results on the normal paper), weird, This is horrible haha, so its something to do with my icc / gx7000 settings?


----------



## Dan Simmons (Oct 23, 2009)

This probably won't help much but I got my system from Conde. They walked me through the set-up and I remember going into control panel>color managemment and making some changes there so the colors for the printer matched (or close to) the colors on my monitor. Sorry, I should have paid closer attention. Good luck


----------



## sika (Jul 6, 2007)

I’ve had a look at colour management options but i don’t think changing the display one will work as the printer and the display are different classes, I’ve changed the settings in corel / adobe (proof) to show colours on screen using the icc so what I’m seeing theoretically should be what’s being printed as they use the same Colour management


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Have you printed a color chart? I think I would print the color chart then compare it to what you are seeing. When I first started I could print a picture and it would look good, but when I printed out a design it came out much lighter. So I dont pay the screen any atention I just go to my chart and go from there.


----------



## sika (Jul 6, 2007)

It's pictures that i'm having the problem with not logo/vector images


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

I a no pro, hopefully someone with more experience can chime in. Good luck!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

If all else fails, give me a call.


----------



## BigJim (Dec 26, 2010)

If you bought this lot from Xpres, then why not call them?


----------



## sika (Jul 6, 2007)

BigJim said:


> If you bought this lot from Xpres, then why not call them?


Followed there detailed install video and read everything they had to offer (also tried calling them and going through the whole process again and again), they seem to think its my press settings but i'm using there instructions (200'c for 3 1/2 41/2 mins Light Pressure) and its still not getting better, Slowly increased pressure test by test until the bubbles appear on the mug prooving it to be too much pressure, so wanted some online advice before i trash more mugs


----------



## sika (Jul 6, 2007)

FIXED IT GUYS , thanks to conde anyway haha i followed there video instead of xpres video

Sublimation Printing, Allover Print T-shirts, Supplies, Inks, Video Tips and Tricks, Transfer Paper, Heat Presses, Direct to Garment, Unisub

&

Sublimation Printing, Allover Print T-shirts, Supplies, Inks, Video Tips and Tricks, Transfer Paper, Heat Presses, Direct to Garment, Unisub

With these two setup the colours i see on screen and the colours on the mugs are great, sharp and crisp, i did use the ICC that Xpres provided as i dont have the conde one (i used this where conde used the theirs), does anybody know which one is better? thanks for all your help its much appreciated

*To add now another problem lol, i'm doing top to bottom prints but at the bottom of the mug the image doesnt transfer correctly and is blurry and discoloured, the rest of the mug is great, only right at the bottom i'm having a problem, any ideas?...sorry to continue the thread*


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Glad you got that part figured out!!!


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Using heat tape, tape your image on both sides of the handle from top to bottom. Also, taped the bottom of your image. You may only need to tape about 1- 1 1/2 inward from the edges. Please feel free to contact me if you have any other questions.


----------



## sika (Jul 6, 2007)

Could you send me an image of one thats ready to go in the press so i can see exactly how it should be secured? i thought if you put the tape over part of the image it wont transfer correctly or does that depend on the mug settings


----------

